
Thanks, Comet Pluto. Solar System Nomenclature Needs a Major Rethink - okket
http://www.universetoday.com/128836/thanks-comet-pluto-solar-system-nomenclature-needs-major-rethink/
======
okket
[https://twitter.com/neiltyson/status/730719094111109121](https://twitter.com/neiltyson/status/730719094111109121)

> More than half of its volume is ice. So nobody should be surprised it shares
> properties with comets.

